# Do you hate whites?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GF asked me to get the laundry she put in. I was fine with it until I saw that it was the white laundry. Just so many socks and shirts to hassle with.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate them. If they're not colored, they're not ok with me.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Not as much as yolks.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hmm...*

Your question and options suggest something other than socks, as you elaborately explained in your post.

If we're talking about socks, which I am, then I honesty don't care.

I much prefer whites-because that's all I ever see-and I don't like change-so that's that.

Otherwise, I'll wear anything. No one looks at your feet half the time... not much to make a big deal out of.

Washing them is another deal.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

In general, yes. With that said, I hate almost all races. The good thing about whites, is generally they are not particularly violent unless drunk. But their personalities, for the most part, are disgusting.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I almost thought this thread was about white people.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

They stain too easily, and show dirt immediately. Not good.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i prefer neon colors.


----------



## YeOldeInternet (Sep 13, 2016)

I put all my whites in a basket of deplorables before carrying them to the laundry.


----------



## Honora Fuego (Jul 22, 2016)

LOL


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think I have any white clothing. I prefer dark colors.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't have many whites anyway, don't do my own laundry either ><


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I usually wear black ones when i think about it.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

lol, good one


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Despite my policy of not buying whites, I did recently because they were included in a very cheap multi purchase (were two whites in there with two blacks and a grey).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kind of a pain because have to find stuff to wash with them, and almost everything I own is black or if not coloured.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Worst white laundry is the one stained with privilege .


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah because the stains show up easier.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

My sister had a bad habit (Probably on purpose) of throwing her red shirts in with my laundry, my white socks - They turned pink. I make the effort to buy grey socks now, they don't change colours.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have any white cloths, it's too bland, I prefer brighter colours.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

They don't bother me. But I also just put all of my clothes together in the same load. I don't separate out the whites.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

One you go black, you never go back. To white socks i mean.

Same with shirts. I always wear black, like Johnny.


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahaha, good one. I like how some people just assume it's a racism thread and type away


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing is I have very few pieces of white clothing, so it's not really worthwhile to make it a separate load. I only have 3 white tops and a few pairs of white socks. I try to avoid white clothing, especially pants and jackets. They look very dirty, very quickly. I do try to stick the more colorful stuff in one machine and the less colorful stuff (pale colors/black/grey) in another machine.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't believe in segregation. Just cram all the laundry in together.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I've found good clothes in all colors.


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wouldn't wear white underwear that's for sure.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I throw it all in as a melting pot. The whites are a minority in my wardrobe.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

How could I hate the master laundry?


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

is this a clickbait


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only clothes I wear white anymore are socks. Probably should switch to all gray.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn whites. Always trying to separate themselves from the rest.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

gray socks. now that's something. i want gray socks.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought it was about eggs. So I started a thread about eggs. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My only white clothes are tops I wear under my other tops (I always wear two or three different ones), and one of them has started to look very light blue because something got on it. I would be worried I would spill something on myself if I wore white.


----------

